# Jails % mount devfs



## gkontos (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am very desperate with this so I ask for your help 

I have a FreeBSD vps server (8.0 release) with 3 IPs. Anyway my goal is to create 2 jails (ns1 & ns2) So far so good I created the jails the traditional way and it seems that they are working fine.

```
JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     1  xxx.xxx.xxx  ns1.foo.net              /usr/jails/ns1/
     2  xxx.xxx.xxx  ns2.foo.net              /usr/jails/ns2/
```
However, when the server restarts jails refuse to "come up" complaining about not being able to mount devfs:

```
Jan  2 15:07:38 mail root: /etc/rc: WARNING: devfs_domount(): Unable to mount devfs on /usr/jail/ns1/dev
Jan  2 15:07:38 mail root: /etc/rc: WARNING: devfs_mount_jail: devfs was not mounted on /usr/jail/ns1/dev
```
My rc.conf contains the following:

```
jail_enable="YES"
jail_list="ns1 ns2"
jail_ns1_rootdir="/usr/jail/ns1"
jail_ns1_hostname="ns1.foo.net"
jail_ns1_ip="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
jail_ns1_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
jail_ns1_devfs_enable="YES"
...
```
I have tried a million different combinations for starting but the result is always the same.
I always have to manually mount devfs:

```
mount -t devfs devfs /usr/jails/ns1/dev
```
and then start the jail with:

```
jail /usr/jails/ns1/ ns1.foo.net xxx.xxx.xxx /bin/sh /etc/rc
```

Please help :e

George


----------



## aragon (Jan 2, 2010)

gkontos said:
			
		

> My rc.conf contains the following:
> 
> ```
> jail_enable="YES"
> ...


Do you see the path difference?  Fix your rc.conf...


----------



## gkontos (Jan 2, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Do you see the path difference?  Fix your rc.conf...


I FEEL SO STUPID !!!

And imagine that I was working on this for 1 day...

Thanks

George


----------

